# Little king door track



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

Trying to come up with a track that has good flow on a door track is a very trying thing. The back and forth like following a fly in a closet. Came across some pic's of the blue king track, so I put one together a couple night's ago good flow and simple. Might be investing in a 18" banked corner on the big sweeper on the end. A couple pic's Tim.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

:wave:
Me Like!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Larry


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

interesting


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

I like that too.:thumbsup: I had the idea a while ago to route an 8 lane King track in HO scale for the school I teach at. That'd be fun. 

Todd


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea and design


----------



## TjetBill (May 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: Wow! Nice looking track with great use of space. I'll bet a lap would be pretty fun. You could run anything from Tjets to Tycos on that. I think it is a more interesting 4 lane door track than even the one on Greg Braun's site. :thumbsup:


----------



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank's for all the positive comment's setting the elevation now, and then alittle land scaping more pic's to follow. Tim


----------

